# Important information



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

You might have to read this a couple times but it is important information in regards to IBS. http://www.parkviewpub.com/parksub/n5.html Read carefully about the preprogramed aspect of all this.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Eric:This looks like a good one, too! I'm printing it out for later when I'm awake enough to understand it.







JeanG


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Just popping in with a comment!







This was a very timely article for me and oh, so true about how the physical ramifications of fear can be felt without the conscious experience of that fear. We are in the very early planning stages for a trip to Disneyland in the next year or two. The trip was my idea, I want to try to relive some very good childhood memories.







So, I bought two books on the subject and was having great fun reading through them. My tummy was hurting last night before bed and I chalked that up to too much Mexican food. It settled and I lay in bed reading my Disney book until I got sleepy. As soon as I put the book down the pain started again and lasted another 2 hours (once it goes away it very rarely reappears like that). It occurred to me later that even though I want to go to Disneyland very badly, just the thought of it scares me silly! My body knew that and it was reacting to me reading the book before I was even aware of just how scared of it all I am. Now, if I think about the trip, I get a bit panicky inside and my stomach hurts.A trip to Disney is a huge step for me so I've decided it will be a good idea to start with smaller trips and work my way up so I will be more comfortable with the idea. This opens up a whole new world to explore. I always thought that if fear was causing a physical problem, I would also be emotionally aware of that fear. I know now to look for hidden fears. If I can name the fears that are causing the problems, I can do something to alleviate them.Thanks for the link, Eric! A real eye opener it was!!


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Double post!! Sorry!!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Laura:I've had similar experiences with old memories. When I was a child a friend of mine and her family invited me to go on a boat ride with them, but my parents turned them down. I was probably about 7 years old.They went out themselves and the boat went over a dam. The daughter and mother were rescued, but the father drowned. To this day I can't even look at pictures of dams without being frightened and feeling my heart beat rapidly.Amazing, isn't it?JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Larua, will have you better before you go and enjoy this trip.







This is an important aspect of all this."Even though we may be completely unaware of any associated emotional feeling, such as fear, anxiety, or anger, the programmed emotional responses are generated in our internal organs, particularly the gastrointestinal tract (gut). For example, the emotion of fear is associated with the inhibition of the upper gut (stomach and duodenum) contractions and secretions, leading to the symptoms of fullness, bloating, loss of appetite, nausea, and even vomiting. The emotional gut response of fear stimulates the lower gut (sigmoid colon and rectum), which can cause diarrhea, cramping, and abdominal pain. From the perspective of evolution, this response program or pattern evolved in order to reduce exposure of the gut to ingested food and waste material while energy is shunted to the cardiovascular and musculoskeletal systems in order to maximize the effects of the fight and flight response and survival potential. In other words, the last thing that your body needs to be doing when your life is threatened is to be digesting your lunch! And to emphasize the point again, all of this emotional gut response can occur without your being consciously aware of the emotional feeling of fear. "Its like there is a gut fear were not even conciouusly awre of an why its important to calm the brain gut axis.because IBS involves the autonomic nervous system and this process is governed more my our subconcious, this is one reason HT gets to that aspect of IBS and makes changes, unlike other therapies addressing the concious aspect, but those therapies have an effect on the deep rooted thoughts to symptoms also. A thought produces a chemical electrical reeaction in the body. But some of this is the fight or flight and does not always cause a concious thought a person is in fear or in danger, and sometimes it does when there is no bathroom around and you need one. I am glad this article helps its very important all this to reead about it and see what you can use to blunt some of these responces or change them.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Good Article to read.







BQ


----------

